# 2021 Stumpjumper alloy comp



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

So I am new to full suspension bikes, and I would like to know if adding travel to both front and rear will pretty much make the bike ride like stock. Of course it's not going to be the same but maybe it won't be that drastic? I know it's going to be tough to find a rear shock that's the same length eye to eye but with more travel. I am not planning on adding more than 10mm over stock. So if anyone has done this can you please tell me how it went? Thanks


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

What's your purpose to adding more suspension? Adding travel will absolutely make the bike ride differently. Changing that stuff out is going to be expensive also. If you're bottoming out, the suspension is probably not setup properly for how you're riding, which can be changed very easily through more pressure, tokens. If you didn't buy enough bike, sell it and get a bigger travel bike.


----------



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

The main reason really is so I can go off bigger drops without bottoming out. On smaller drops like 3-4ft drops it's great. Anything bigger and it bottoms out. On really chunky sections I would like to have more plush without having to reduce to much air pressure. I guess my idea is if I add just 10mm of travel to both front and rear it won't be that much of a difference since your technically not over loading either by just adding say to the fork only. Maybe I just need to buy a fork and shock with more adjustability, either way I will spending some good chunk of cash.


----------



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't want to get a real big bike because 99% of the time I am riding pretty smooth trails with a some steep climbs. I guess I could just get another bike which I might. But maybe it would be cheaper to just add travel to have just one bike.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Simple solution is to add more air when you're hitting those crazy high drops. Then return it to normal PSI for everyday riding.


----------



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

Ok, Ill try that.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

You can extend the front to 150 travel without any negative consequences on the SJ. I would not recommend extending the rear travel on the SJ. I don't think it is even an option with the size rear shock they run.

If you want bike that is fun on both flat and steeper trails, the SJ Evo might be a better fit. I have an Enduro paired with the standard SJ, but had an Evo previously. As a single bike solution the Evo is excellent. I would not want an Evo with a regular SJ as there would be too much overlap. Also too much overlap from the Enduro to the Evo which is why I got rid of mine. Hope that helps.


----------



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

They actually make a shock eye to eye that's the same length. But different stroke. Fox DPS and DPX2. 195x55. The stock shock on the SJ is 195x45. Another concern I read somewhere else is that the frame design might not be able to support more load being put on it with a bigger shock. I think in the future I might just get a trail bike with 150 on both ends. If that will even exist and won't cost that much lol. I have the Aluminum comp build and I like it a lot its great for 99% of the trails I ride. It's just that once and a while trip to some steep and chunky black diamond trails that it reaches its limit. Atleast the shock and fork does. I might be better off upgrading the shock and fork to a better one.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

You want the right bike for where you ride 95 percent of the time. If you're going to a ski resort, rent, or buy a second bike. I've been going to resorts lately and my 21 comp carbon is definitely overwhelmed, so I'll probably get an Enduro as soon as I can find one. Having too much bike for the local trails sucks, I've been there before.


----------



## likejmi (Jul 29, 2021)

Yeah I feel you on that, back in April when I got the regular SJ the same shop had a comp SJ Evo. I almost got that. But I watched some reviews on both and yeah it would have sucked if I got the Evo. All of the trails within an hour of me are xc to short travel trail bike suitable. The Salsa blackthorn was another one I would have gotten but non of the bike shops near me had it in stock which actually was alright because people have been saying it's a downhill focused trail bike and sucks if you need to pedal a lot.


----------

